# conroe cats



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

i dont know what the deal is but i cant seem to find the cats on conroe anymore can anyone help never had a problem before but every time i go now i only catch one or two fish any help would be greatly appriciated


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Wait about three weeks then start trying - we aren't far from good catfishing on Conroe but it's a little early right now! Nighttime is always best until the fish get on the bulkheads good in mid April.

Jeremy, you're more than welcome to hook up with me once I start heading up there.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep an eye out for the Indian Paint Brush flowers as well as Bluebonnets. When you see them you will know that the cats are starting to move into the shallower areas. I'm looking forward to a fun year of catfishing. 

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Focus on getting your yard work and honey-do's done now. That will give you the whole month of April to slay um!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

You need to be on the hybrids right now...cats will be on the bulkheads here shortly. I'm ready this weekend. How did the trip to the dam go yesterday? Give me a call.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

nothing didnt even get a bite same this morning i think ths cold front is bringing the pressure down and messing up the fishing me and norm are going to trinity bay tommorrow they have been catching some trout out there


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

We hammered the hybrids last year from mid march through early April.









These are from the first weekend in April last year. We were on smaller ones starting a couple weeks earlier though.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice hybrids! I love catching them as they can outfight just about any freshwater fish. They are also very tasty to me, much better than white bass and a little better than stripers, IMHO.
Do you fish w/live bait?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Those two hit chunks of gizzard shad that were about fist sized. They were incidental while trying for BIG catfish. We catch most of ours (the smaller 18-24 inchers) in shallower water on botton shad, usually dead though. I'm sure we would catch a lot more on live bait, but most nights in march and april we will catch our limits while catfishing.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I like to catch 2-4" bluegill and soak them over humps in 18-24' of water. Key is bottom structure or grass.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I've caught a few on live perch, but when we catch them it is at night or early morning and they're chasing shad. Usually in only a few feet of water. You'll catch a catfish one minute and a hybrid the next. 

Any windblown point or flat next to a deep dropoff will have them.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey 2 coolers, looking for a weekend home and my wife veered away fron Lale Conroe because she is afraid of what she has heard about it being so crouded with all the big speed boats, I have no idea if this is true and how is the fishing in general, catfishing and trolling for white bass, any help would be appreciated. Thanks Ray


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about the boat traffic on Lake Conroe. Nowadays, every lake has their fair share of jet skis, speed boats, and just general boat traffic. As long as the weather is nice, then you're going to see alot people on the water. As far as fishing goes,
it's pretty good across the spectrum. You just have to get out and give it a try.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## conroecats (Oct 22, 2007)

and here i thought this post was about me couldnt resist looking at it, as for conroe boat traffic yea it gets packed with morons on the weekends but you can almost always find a quiet spot in the north end, and if you can fish there on the week days i enjoy a friday morning 60mph blast across the lake to my fav fishing spot" the bridge" for cats and you will start seeing my red nitro parked under it in a few weeks


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

conroecats, what nitro do you have?


----------



## conroecats (Oct 22, 2007)

700 18 foot with a 150 pro v ill be out on the lake tommorow first maden voyage in 4 months since new baby girl was born im sure yall daddys can feel my pain


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Boat traffic is bad on Conroe, and full of people going WAY too fast. That is the primary reason we fish at night.


----------

